# TRUNK! the final pieces



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Think i found my next Fab project, ran across these pics from the 09' Dayton show...love the classic look and was thinking doing it like the rear seats of the 65' with the arrowheads and slanted piping. His engine compartment is a thing of beauty too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's pretty slick and sets the bar pretty high..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will be a winter project when i have the whole rear end dropped for the new posi and new adjustable links and bushings. just gonna take care of the few pinholes and splatter spray it for the season. will not mess with my firewall but i really like how clean that looks. and its tastefully done.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Firewall almost looks like a plastic overlay or something.. I just know I want one, save a ton of work getting the factory one straight, and uses original heater box and doesn't mess with the master cylinder, really cool.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy who makes that panel. It is steel and fits great. I will try to dig up the receipt for mine (I think it was $125) It covers everything right up to the wiper motor steering column,etc......welded mine on. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of it installed, and bodyworked in.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i knew i had seen that before...was just thinking to myself that yours is smoothed but i thought the body guys did it....pm me his info if i ever pull the motor again i may look into that.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We welded a plate in to close the heater box holes. I have a Vintage Air unit which is totally inside under the dash. If you are real careful you can install it with a minimum of body work. I'll dig out the info and post it. ....do you have any more pics of the Black 66??? E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres where i found them E...thanks

Gto / pontiac nationals dayton ohio preview!!!! - Chevrolet Colorado & GMC Canyon Forum


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the info on the firewall plate....ABC Performance Homethey are in Michigan, 810-614-3730 ask for Tony


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That welds on over the existing firewall? Or do you cut out the old and install the new. Over the old one sounds alot easier.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool E, he's right up the road from me, thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> That welds on over the existing firewall? Or do you cut out the old and install the new. Over the old one sounds alot easier.


Jet, It welds on OVER the old firewall. It does NOT come with the heater box hole cut in it. There are pics on the website......nice product. Eric


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Eric, 
My wife is going to kill you after she kills me. 
That site is cool. I had better start working more overtime. 
Russ


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tell her to take a number and get in line!:cheers It's fun to spend other peoples money! E:lol:


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Instg8ter said:


> Think i found my next Fab project, ran across these pics from the 09' Dayton show...love the classic look and was thinking doing it like the rear seats of the 65' with the arrowheads and slanted piping. His engine compartment is a thing of beauty too.


What did you buy for the trunk divider? All I can seem to find when I search is cardboard dividers or fiberboard same thing. Cheap! I want at least a plastic one.


----------

